# Watched as He (The Lord) delivered!



## fisheye56 (Mar 3, 2012)

I live in Paulding Co. off Willow Springs Rd. in between Homer Cochran Rd. and Wayside Lane...Homer Cochran..tore up road closed...Wayside is where the school that got hit less than a mile as the crow flies...then the airport again a mile or so as the crow flies just a little north west. (My home is right in the middle of all that.) All  those places got hit...about 9.15 thats when our lights started blinking and then no power till 11 am today! I was on my porch looking west about 9:20 pm..it was dead quiet...scary quiet..then I heard that roaring train sound and as the sky brighten up I saw what looked like a funnel cloud! Then it was gone! I sat down and pondered why the Lord drove me to pray at the supper table..to protect us from the storm many hours before the storms!My pastor called this am to check on us  and here is what he said...we (the church) has lost it's salt and the elements around us are directly effected...the torment and the winds moan....because of the sin of Gods' people...I'm still glad I know who controls the 4 winds and can call out pleading the blood of Jesus over me my wfe our homes and families....and to bind the twister...and he did!You can say it was luck or fate...I how-ever believe it was the everlasting God of all Glory!!!Jesus Christ....Amen!


----------



## formula1 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re:*

And to that I cam only say Amen! God Bless!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 4, 2012)

Friend of mine lives very, very close to you on,juniper path.
He has trees down all in his yard,but none hit his house


----------



## speedcop (Mar 4, 2012)

aint it amazing, all we have to do is lift up our eyes towards heaven and he places a shield around us. We are glad your ok


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 5, 2012)

power of pray to the one and only GOD. AMEN


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a picture of the monster as it approached from Rockmart on Friday night (actual picture)....We took ALOT of Hotdogs and fixxins over to one of the worse places hit, Thornthicket drive....It levelled 4 houses there, with lots of debris to pick up....


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 20, 2012)

This is exactly why I believe in miracles! Thank you Lord for your mercy and grace! I'm so glad you were able to post~


----------

